# Mazda Performance Challenge Event



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Unfortunately as *icemanjs4* posted in another thread the Mazda event in Houston has been cancelled.:bawling: Everybody who signed up should have received an e-mail this morning.

Another event that should be considered is the Lexus Taste of Luxury scheduled to be in Houston on Oct. 15-16. There is a thread for that event here. There are already several of us already signed up for that one. :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I posted this in the Lexus Taste of Luxury thread:



> Yesterday it was announced that all temporary residents will have left Reliant Park next week. At the same time officials said this has nothing to do with the Texan having their first game of the season in Reliant Stadium on September 18.  Really, I am sure these people would love to sell us waterfront property in New Orleans.
> 
> I am beginning to think that Mazda may have jumped the gun.


----------

